# 2006 Vintage Indy Mail-In Race - Round 1



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good day TJET race fans. James TJRT here for HOTV bringing you complete coverage of the 2006 WoodLand Raceway?s Vintage Indy Race. It is a humid overcast day here today in Virginia Beach, VA We have a great looking field of 24 entries form all over the country. Everything from custom built one of a kind to vintage Aurora.

First we need to thank HOTV?s wonderful sponsors who make this hobby so much fun. Their love of the hobby can be seen in the great products the provide us.

BRP, makers of the Bat-Jet Resin Bodies and home of the Nitro Controllers, Dash Motorsports makers of MOST Excellent Injection molded TJET bodies and manufacture of this years pace car, JAG Hobbies you one stop online shop for all your HO racong needs, JW's the JC Whitney of HO Motor Sports, MEV simply the finest resin TJET bodies made in the spirit of Aurora. Moonstone Bodies makers of excellent racing bodies and more. RMT home of the Car Model CD and some fine resin bodies. Rocket Science the Good Year of TJET Tires and home to Weird Jack. SlotPro Speedway great decals, great tools, and a great many other HO racing products. Thunder Oil the official oil of WoodLand Raceway and retailer of many excellent products. Thunder Slicks the Firestone of TJET Tires. Also John Adams Ron Esterline, and Glen Oswald Hobbyist and Racers who have donated some nice gifts for our racers. 

The cars are lined up and it is almost time for the race to begin. Letes take a look at the aerial shot of the starting line-up.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Airialview.jpg

Also her is a shot taken by WoodLand Raceway?e Official Photographer Ms Auroa Cannon.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Allfront.jpg

Aurora is also is in position to snap each row as the race begins.

?GENTLEMEN START YOUR ENGINES?

Folks the 2006 WoodLand Raceway Vintage Indy is underway

Here is row 1:

Doyle Racing # 14 Texaco Special, Corrie Motors # 32 Swordsman Special and Doyle Racing #14 No Sponsor Special

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Row1.jpg

Here is Row 2:

Corrie Motors # 74 Be-Devil Special , Erin Racing?s # 10 DA Lubricant Special and the # 9 Coyote Special

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Row2.jpg


Here is Row 3

Team O?Riley # 1 Domino Special, King Racing?s # 70 Newlyweds Jeff & Kathy Special and the Acme Slotz Cars Special.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Row3.jpg

Here is Row 4

Tiny Motors # 11 Texaco, Inland Empire (East) Special and Shelby Motors No Chrome Special

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Row4.jpg

Here is Row 5

Team O?Riley # 4 Penzoil Special, Rocket City Racing?s Vista Simonize Special and Mongrel Racing # 2 Auroa Special

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Row5.jpg

Here is Row 6 Shelby Motors Clown Special, 52 Pickup Special (Formally the Heinz Special but the promoter can recall ever using Heinz 52 Sauce) and Tucson Az Special.


http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Row6.jpgHere is Row 7

Canary Racing Special, Mongrel Racing # 2 No Name Special and Team HoJoe?s Red Boot Special.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Row7.jpg


Last here is Row 8

Fair Racing?s Fram Special, Asylum Racing?s # 7 Wing Special and Asylum Racing?s Hurst Special

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/LineUp/Row8.jpg 

And the green flag has been given and the 2006 WoodLand Raceway Vintage Indy Race is underway.

Lets go to Smokey

Race Fans that Doyle Texaco Special is fast but boy is it touch coming into the inside lane corners . Look out Corrie Motors Swordsman just took the lead. Something is wrong with the Doyle Motors No Sponsor it dropping off it seems tight and having trouble with turn two. Coming up to challenge Corrie Motors is O?Rileys rear engine Domino special and right behind it is Corrie Motors Be-Devil Spoecial.

After two laps it is Corrie Motors Swordsman, O?Riley? Domino and Corrie Motors Be Devil

Ruiz Racing 52 Pickup Special is driving like a madman moving through traffic look out he made Shelby Motors and the Acm Slotzt Car Special spin out . Both recovered well. Ruiz is up to 10th and coming on.

After 6 laps it is still Corrie Motors Swordsman, O?Riley? Domino and Corrie Motors Be Devil

Moving up through the pack together are O?Riley?s Penzoil Special and right on his tail coming with him is Rocket City Racing they are up to 9th and 10th. Ruiz Racing is up to 7th and still driving like a madman.

After 8 laps it is Corrie Motors Swordsman, O?Riley? Domino and Corrie Motors Be Devil and the Doyle Texaco Special. It is a real battle for 1st and Second and 3rd and 4th

Right on Corrie Motors Bedevil Special Challenging is Doyle Motors Texaco Special and behind him coming on strong is Coyote Racing

Coming up together from the back of the pack is both of Asylum racing cars the just passed Mongrel racings No 2 but he is tucked right in on there tail.

Look out they are squeezing out the Newlyweds Special and it spun out . No caution as Jeff recovered very well

After 10 Laps it still is Corrie Motors Swordsman, O?Riley?s Domino and Corrie Motors Be Devil and the Doyle Texaco Special . The Coyote Special has caught up with 3rd and 4th and make a move soon

6th place is the Madman Marty Ruiz and he hasn?t slowed down one bit

Looks like Team HoJoe?s Red Boots is slowing down they may be headed to the pits Tiny Motors Texaco is having a hard time in turn two and has had to compensate for it.

Canary racing just doesn?t like the inside track but should do better later in the race as it seems stronger in the straights.

It is lap 12 and look Doyle Racing moved up to 3rd and passed Corrie Motors Be Devil Special and there goes Coyote Racing and the madman Ruiz around the Be Devil Special too and they are gaining on the Texaco Special fast 


Asylum Racing has moved both teams from 23 and 24th to 12th and 13th

Coyote Racing and the madman driving the 52 Pickup have just passed Doyle?s Texaco Special and are going after the leaders who look out O?Riley just took the lead on lap 14 it is

O?Riley Domino Special, Corrie Motors Swordsman Special, Coyote Special and Ruiz Racing?s 53 Pickup.

We just got some photo?s in

Here is the leader O?Rile Domino Special about to put Mongrel Racing?s Aurora Special and Tucson AZ. Special down a lap. Notice how hard the AZ boys are battling it out for position

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R1-1st.jpg

Here is the second place car Corrie Motor? Swordsman Special in turn 2 about to pass Shelby Motors

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R1-2nd.jpg


Here is Coyote Special in turn 1 putting Doyle Motors No Sponsor Special down a lap.


http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R1-3rd.jpg


Photo did not come out for 4th place Ruiz 52 Pickup Special

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R1-4th.jpg



Here is 5th place Doyle Rcing?s Texaco Specical on the main straight with Corrie Motors be-Devil Special behind it


http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R1-5th.jpg


Race fans here are the Standings after Round 1

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/Round1.htm

Its time to take a staton break we will be back with more HOTV Coverage in a moment.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I thought you had to much time on your hands when I saw the number of resin cars you pump out, NOW I KNOW YOU HAVE WAY TO MUCH TIME.....................just kidding, nice little change there, cool Rog.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Round 2*

TJET Race Fans we are back and what a race HOTV is bringing you. The 4th place pictures finally came through. Here is a look at that madman Ruiz and his 52 Pickup Special headed into the MEV Turn 1 only a few feet behind Coyote racing and putting Canary racing No 89 down a lap

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R1-4th.jpg

Lets get right to the action and Smokey

Jame we are on lap 16 and it looks like O’Riley’s rear engine tahng is have some problems in turn 3 abd is losing ground . Yep this ain’t good for the Kentucky team. Corrie Motors Swordsman Special will get him next time around.

Here they come we have a new leader on lap 18 Corrie Motors Swordsman and it is Cooking.

Back in the pack the Asylum Hurst Special has moved up two spots to 11th and still loking strong and has his eyes on Team Shelby and the Vista Simonize Special which are battling it out.

Look our the Tucson AZ Special lost a tire this will bring the yellow out.

Fols it is lap 20 and the green is coming out and what a move Ruiz got by Coyote Racing and O’Riley and is in second and it looks like Coyote Racing is going to get O’Riley .

This sure is some good racing. Watch out Mongrel Racing No 2 lost it bounced off the back guard rail but is Ok no yellow for this,

The Jeff & Kathy Newlywed Special has moved up 3 spots and is in the groove.

Inland Empire (east) just made a great move and blew by the Vista Simonize Special and the O’Riley Penzoil Special. That ws some smooth driving.

Its lap 22 and Canary Racing and Ruiz are battling like crazy and gaining on Corrie Motors Swordsman. This is a heck of race

Lap 25 Corrie Motors Be-Devil just got by Doyle’s Texaco Special

Lap 26 
Corrie Motors Swordsman Special is still in first bit that wild Texan and Madman Ruiz are right on hi bumper its going to be an all out duel as we round fro Lap 27

In the back the Hurst Special has moved up to 9th and is having a heck Pickup Special of a run. However their sister car the Wing Special is suffering from being top heavy in these wide sweeping curves and has had to slow down

Coyote and the 52 Pickup Special just got by the Swordsman..

Smokey we have some mini-cam shots coming in lets take a look as we are into lap 27

Here is a look at our leader Coyote Racing and the 52 Pickup Special just starting down the back straight trying to put Shelby Motors Clown Special down a lap. The Clown Special is just humming along and has moved from 18th to 14th.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R2-1&2.jpg

This shot coming in shows the battle for 3rd, 4th and 5th coming out of the BRP Turn 2 a few feet behind the leaders. You see Mongrel Racing No 2 and Asylum Racing No 7 going down a lap. Also shown is a wild inside move by the Jeff & Kathy Newlywed Special to pick up two places.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R2-3rd&4th&5th.jpg 

Right behind this group by a few feet just entering Turn 2 is Doyle Racing’s Texaco Special with Inland Empire (east) on his tail and HoJoe No 1 looking to dive under both of them but Doyle Racin’s No Name Special is blocking the way.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R2-6th&7th.jpg

To be continued . . . . . .


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Roger,

Exciting race action, great billboards too!  rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The last few billboards I made were on Emery Buisness cards. I can use fun tac to stick them up for a race them take them down. It makes it easy to add sponsors for the race.

Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

do you sell any of your resin Indy bodies?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> do you sell any of your resin Indy bodies?


I sell some kits on ebay and some finished one once and a while. Once the race is over and I have made all the race prozes I will have some available.

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Round 3*

TJET Race fans we are on lap30 and we have some movement back in the pack Acme Slotz Car Special is really looking good and just picked up two spots and if it continues will pickup some more

Lap 33 that good looking DA Lubricant Special is moving through the pack and getting a few sposts too

Lap 35 The Texan and the madman are battling hard. Ruiz is making a move. Look out they tangled up and are sliding sideways and the Swordsman Special from Corrie Motors just blew by and here comes O’Riley and the Be-Devil Special for 2nd and third

Lap 37 The Be-Devil Special bumped O’Riley in turn 4 and is in second and it looks like Coyote Special will squeeze by for 3rd

Ruiz is right on O’Rileys tail and looks like he will get him on turn3

Lap #39 what a move O’Riley is back in front of Ruiz but the Madman is right on his tail there is no room for error here. It looks lik the Coyote Special is going to get by the Be –Devil Special but LOOK OUT he is on two wheels. Wow that was close! Tthe Coyote Special made it but it is back behind Corrie Motors Be-Devil Special

Lap 40 ORiley is fighting off Ruiz but it is a heck of a battle

Lap 41 lets take a look at some mini-cam shots

Out in first by a few car lengths is Corrie Motors Swordsman Special shown here going down the back straight.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R3-1st.jpg

Also on the back straight is Corrie Motors Be-Devil Special with Coyote Racing Right on his tail. They are both about to put O’Riley’s Penzoil Special down a lap.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R3-2nd&3rd.jpg

Deep in to turn 4 is the 52 Pickup Special who just got around O’Riley both are about to put Shelby Motors Clown Special and the Hurst Special down a lap

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R3-4th&5th.jpg

Here are the standings as of 41 Laps

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/Round3.htm

This HOTV broadcast of the 2007 WoodLand Raceway Vintage Indy Race is brought to you by:
BRP, makers of the Bat-Jet Resin Bodies and home of the Nitro Controllers, Dash Motorsports makers of MOST Excellent Injection molded TJET bodies and manufacture of this years pace car, JAG Hobbies you one stop online shop for all your HO racong needs, JW's the JC Whitney of HO Motor Sports, MEV simply the finest resin TJET bodies made in the spirit of Aurora. Moonstone Bodies makers of excellent racing bodies and more. RMT home of the Car Model CD and some fine resin bodies. Rocket Science the Good Year of TJET Tires and home to Weird Jack. SlotPro Speedway great decals, great tools, and a great many other HO racing products. Thunder Oil the official oil of WoodLand Raceway and retailer of many excellent products. Thunder Slicks the Firestone of TJET Tires. Also John Adams Ron Esterline, and Glen Oswald Hobbyist and Racers who have donated some nice gifts for our racers. 


To be continued . . .


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Round 4*

Lap 41 – 50

Looks like top 4 are in the groove and holding their own, Doyle Racings Texaco Special is really humming and moving up they are setting in the seveth spot and are going to challenge for 5th

Lap 50 something is wrong with the O’Riley Domino Special it is loosing ground and slowing down. And they have been having a good day

Lap 52 the Newlywed Jeff and Kathy Special is moving up and looking good.

Lap 54 
Look out Corrie Motors Swordsman Special was on two wheels that gouing to cost them as the Be Devil Special is now right on their but both cars are running flat out.

We are coming to the checkered flag and and on the lead lap it is

Corrie Motors Swordsman Special
Corrie Motors Be-Devil Special
Coyote Special 

Here are some mini-cam shots at the end

The Corrie Motors Specials shown on the back straight

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R4-1st&2nd.jpg

In 3rd place just going in to turn 2

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R4-3rd.jpg

In 4t on the main straight just before the finish line the Ruiz 52 Pickup Special

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R4-4th.jpg

In 5th place Doyle Rcaings Texaco Special on the back straight at the MoonStone Bodies billboard

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R4-5th.jpg

Shown here are the 6th and 7th place cars on the back Straight Acme Slotz Special and the O’Riley Domino Special.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R4-6th.jpg

Here is a look at 8th place Inlan Empire (East) in turn 2 

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R4-8th.jpg

In 9th place just crossing the finish line is the DA-Lubricant Special

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R4-9th.jpg

In 10th and 11th place is the O’Riley Penzoil Special and the newlywed Jeff & Kathy Special shown at the very end of the back straight.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/R4-10th.jpg

And our last photo in 12th place the Shelby Motors Clown Special shown gaing on 110th and 11th place on the back straight

Here is the Big Board Standings at the end of the race

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-Indy/Race/Round4.htm

This has been a fun race and what makes it even more fun for the entrants is our great sponsors

This HOTV broadcast of the 2007 WoodLand Raceway Vintage Indy Race is brought to you by: 
BRP, makers of the Bat-Jet Resin Bodies and home of the Nitro Controllers, Dash Motorsports makers of MOST Excellent Injection molded TJET bodies and manufacture of this years pace car, JAG Hobbies you one stop online shop for all your HO racong needs, JW's the JC Whitney of HO Motor Sports, MEV simply the finest resin TJET bodies made in the spirit of Aurora. Moonstone Bodies makers of excellent racing bodies and more. RMT home of the Car Model CD and some fine resin bodies. Rocket Science the Good Year of TJET Tires and home to Weird Jack. SlotPro Speedway great decals, great tools, and a great many other HO racing products. Thunder Oil the official oil of WoodLand Raceway and retailer of many excellent products. Thunder Slicks the Firestone of TJET Tires. Also John Adams Ron Esterline, and Glen Oswald Hobbyist and Racers who have donated some nice gifts for our racers.

TJET Fans its been fun bringing you the 2006 WoodLand Raceway Vintage Indy Race. Have a wonderful and safe 4th of July weekend.

Good night and Godbless


----------

